
Show HN: Remotedotool, remote controlling graphical systems over SSH - mort96
https://gitlab.com/mort96/remotedotool
======
mort96
This might not be useful to most people, but it’s probably really useful for
some people. I’ve been doing a bunch of embedded and embedded-ish development
for work and otherwise, and it’s useful to not need a separate keyboard
connected to the device just to poke graphical applications now and then.

